# My Diesel Dasher!



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

Well my dasher as of next year, my grandpa, has now moved to florida year round and is giving me his dasher when the time comes. I can't wait! I've been driving it around for the past 2 weeks as I snapped a drive shaft in my corrado. She runs great and starts right up. Here are some pics of her, and one snapped on my way to show n go:









Sorry, wish I had bigger pics


_Modified by R0B0C0P at 3:40 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: My Diesel Dasher! (R0B0C0P)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your grandpa. Looks like he's really taken good care of it. Hopefully you'll do the same.


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: My Diesel Dasher! (DubbinChris)*

yeah cars great, in great condition for a 30 year old car with original paint, got a nice spot in the garage for her




_Modified by R0B0C0P at 3:21 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: My Diesel Dasher! (R0B0C0P)*

Looks like that car has been really well taken care of by your grandpa. Really nice and clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

